# Questions about smoking on a gas grill



## texasgirl (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, Rob Rainford smokes meat on a gas grill. I know that he turns the gas on, only on one side for indirect heat, but, what I'm wondering is, when he puts his wet and dry wood chips in a foil pouch, punches holes in both sides and lays it in the heated side, is he laying the pouch directly on the gas fire? Will this not catch fire? We've never smoked on the grill before, just used a smoker. Any of you grillers or smokers, I'm ready for direction.  I would love to try this. Also, where do you get the apple and cherry wood chips?


----------



## Hopz (Jul 4, 2006)

Txgurl--- I smoke on the gas grill all the time. It works great no problem.

Just do as you said- make the wood chip burrito with a few holes and put it on the flame side of the grill. I actually remove the cooking grill, and put the foil burrito right on the ceramic coal-looking coals. Catch fire? yes but remember that your fire is REALLY LOW. I have to set mine at just barely above the minimum setting to get the cooking side down to 225 or so anyway. (That is where I want it to be for a low and slow cooking, especially for pork.)
Eventually the pouch will get hot enough to sort of burn... but remember- not too many holes. With not much ai in there- it smokes not burns.

Soak or not? Some do, some don't. I don't because it does not seem to matter.

You will need several pouches do do a decent smoke. May have to have 4 or 5 for a whole pork butt. 

Smoke is only really needed for the fist two hours or so anyway.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 4, 2006)

_Be sure to soak your wood chips in water for at least 1 hour before laying the pouch or smoking box on the grate not on the burner itself. When the pouch starts smoking put your meat or whatever on the grill and go from there. I keep another pouchful of chips soaking so that if I'm slow cooking over indirect heat, I can use the second pouch after the first one becomes burned up and dry. Never block your burners with anything. This method does a fantastic job for me and if you really want to do chicken to die for, try pecan chips. AWESOME._
_You can get apple and cherry wood chips from Home Depot or Barbeques Galore if you have one in your town. Any shop that does a large bbq grill business will have several different kinds of wood chips. _
_I just read HOPZ thread and yes, if you have briquets in your gas grill you can lay the pouch directly on the coals.  We have a Weber Genesis and there is a burner but no briquets in that grill.  _


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 4, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!! Sounds good. We'll have to try this out for sure!!


----------

